# Tog Boat Saturday out of Lynnhaven



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Who is with me? Price is $50.00 right now.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

UOPaul said:


> Who is with me? Price is $50.00 right now.


What boat?


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

It is usually the Miss Marissa.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

UOPaul said:


> It is usually the Miss Marissa.


Thanks. That is a good price. Hopefully the weather forecast improves.
Right now Saturday looks a little "sporty".


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Talapia said:


> Thanks. That is a good price. Hopefully the weather forecast improves.
> Right now Saturday looks a little "sporty".


im down for Sunday!


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Sunday is wife day. Saturday is man day.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Damn if I had a little more notice Paul I would have joined you.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

UOPaul said:


> Sunday is wife day. Saturday is man day.


BLASPHEMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


everyday is FISHING DAY!


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

SKUNKED!!!

Guy next to me fishing a beautiful Saltiga reel got the first fish on the boat, and 2 others. It was like only every other person on the boat caught a fish, about 35 people, 15-16 fish total. Only saw one sea bass which surprised me. Fishing with crab though, not clam. It was pretty rough out in the early hours, but it calmed down quite a bit during the day.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Paul, is that boat offshore wrecking, I wanna say from your last report you guys had about 1.5 hour ride out. Is that right or were you guys inshore?


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

About 19 miles off shore to the triangle wrecks. Leaves at 8, gets back in at about 2. They had enough people to send the Bay Princess, and Miss Marissa out, so I fished with Dave on the Bay Princess. Much faster boat, so we got to fish a few extra minutes. Next weekend will probably be the last tog trip out of Lynnhaven, they are doing flounder trips on Sundays now, and I think after next week will probably be Saturday and Sunday inshore, with the occasional sea bass trip. During the summer those Sea Bass trips out to the triangle wrecks are $75.00, which is a bit pricey to me.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

UOPaul said:


> About 19 miles off shore to the triangle wrecks. Leaves at 8, gets back in at about 2. They had enough people to send the Bay Princess, and Miss Marissa out, so I fished with Dave on the Bay Princess. Much faster boat, so we got to fish a few extra minutes. Next weekend will probably be the last tog trip out of Lynnhaven, they are doing flounder trips on Sundays now, and I think after next week will probably be Saturday and Sunday inshore, with the occasional sea bass trip. During the summer those Sea Bass trips out to the triangle wrecks are $75.00, which is a bit pricey to me.


Triangles is 32miles from cape henry


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

We left from Virginia Beach...

Not sure the exact distance I was told 19 miles. It takes about 1.5 hours to get there. It is out by some huge lighthouse beacon thing.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

UOPaul said:


> We left from Virginia Beach...
> 
> Not sure the exact distance I was told 19 miles. It takes about 1.5 hours to get there. It is out by some huge lighthouse beacon thing.


That is the tower (CLT) reef, not the triangles.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Redfish Pro said:


> BLASPHEMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> everyday is FISHING DAY!


LOL...you must be unmarried.  Try that after you've been married for a while.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Whats this "marriage" thing you guys keep referencing? And is it contagious?


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

gordy said:


> That is the tower (CLT) reef, not the triangles.


I won't argue, I have no idea honestly. That is what was said by some other guys on the boat. Plus the wrecks there seem to be arranged in a triangle so I thought it made sense.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

UOPaul said:


> I won't argue, I have no idea honestly. That is what was said by some other guys on the boat. Plus the wrecks there seem to be arranged in a triangle so I thought it made sense.


I don't think he's trying to argue UOPaul... Gordy is right, the tower you were near is the Chesapeake Light Tower. It's around 12 miles out. Depending on what boat you took, it would take you around an hour or so to get out there. The triangle wrecks are around 30 miles out or so.... You definitely weren't at the Triangle Wrecks... Again, I don't think anybody was trying to argue with you.....


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh I know he was not arguing, I wasn't either. That was more of a you are most likely right because I have no idea. 

I don't honestly know a thing about any of the reefs, where they are how far they are or what.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

I don't know where he took you guys, I was just curious as well. I do know If it looked like an oil rig and made a gong sound every 30 seconds and said Chesaleake Light Tower on it in real big letters then thats what it was. If not, it wasn't the CLT. There are alot of wrecks out there and depending on how many knots that boat is travleing it shouldn't take 1.5 hour to get to the CLT. Its only 12 miles off. Who knows though, I'm sure you guys weren't moving that fast. Its about 20 mins give or take outta rudee when I hit it running 37-39 knots. And Paul, if you go on one more of those trips and don't hook up, pm me brother. I'm having my throttle worked on now but your more than welcome to hitch a ride. 

Ben


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

You aren't the first to get the two spots mixed up, and won't be the last.... I've had countless conversations with different people on fishing piers that have confused the two......


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

Out Sick said:


> I don't know where he took you guys, I was just curious as well. I do know If it looked like an oil rig and made a gong sound every 30 seconds and said Chesaleake Light Tower on it in real big letters then thats what it was. If not, it wasn't the CLT. There are alot of wrecks out there and depending on how many knots that boat is travleing it shouldn't take 1.5 hour to get to the CLT. Its only 12 miles off. Who knows though, I'm sure you guys weren't moving that fast. Its about 20 mins give or take outta rudee when I hit it running 37-39 knots. And Paul, if you go on one more of those trips and don't hook up, pm me brother. I'm having my throttle worked on now but your more than welcome to hitch a ride.
> 
> Ben


Well that is it then, I did not notice a gong sound or any sign, but it definitely looked like an oil rig. I think they said we were only traveling about 20 knots. I will be taking you up on that offer for sure, I am good for some gas money.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Out Sick said:


> I don't know where he took you guys, I was just curious as well. I do know If it looked like an oil rig and made a gong sound every 30 seconds and said Chesaleake Light Tower on it in real big letters then thats what it was. If not, it wasn't the CLT. There are alot of wrecks out there and depending on how many knots that boat is travleing it shouldn't take 1.5 hour to get to the CLT. Its only 12 miles off. Who knows though, I'm sure you guys weren't moving that fast. Its about 20 mins give or take outta rudee when I hit it running 37-39 knots. And Paul, if you go on one more of those trips and don't hook up, pm me brother. I'm having my throttle worked on now but your more than welcome to hitch a ride.
> 
> Ben


Ben, I didn't know you had a boat that could run like that on open water!!!! I thought my boys 26 foot mako was fast, and depending on the day, she don't make that kind of time.... Count me in as well if you ever need one!! The boat UOPaul was on would probably make half that speed, that's why I said depending on what boat he was on, it would take roughly an hour.. Maybe more like 40-45 minutes depending on where he left from. Hell paul, I've got an old picture of the Chesapeake Light Tower... Is this what you guys were fishing near???










Sorry about the old pic.... I've never personally felt the urge to take a picture of the dang thing(LOL), so this is the only pic I have. This is a picture my pops took back in the late 70's I believe....


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Then again, I'm a fisherman... I tend to lose track of time real quick!!!LOL I guess it only takes us around 20 minutes to get to the tower.. My buddy's boat is a 26' Mako, with twin 150 Yamahas, and I think we usually only cruise around 35 knots... Well, unless it's layed down real nice for us.... Ben, assuming you're in a smaller vessel, running almost 40 knots ain't too shaby!!....


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

That picture is where we were. Fishing on three different wrecks right around it. It took nearly an hour and a half to get there.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

UOPaul said:


> That picture is where we were. Fishing on three different wrecks right around it. It took nearly an hour and a half to get there.


Yeah UOPaul, that's the Chesapeake Light Tower, which is around 12 miles out... If you guys left out of the Bay on a head boat, it could take you up to that long to get out there... Those head boats can be fairly slow... Lord knows I know..... The only time I have ever been on one was for two overnighters to the north wall of the Norfolk Canyon!!! Talk about slow going, LOL.. I can see how people could think triangle wrecks, because the head boats go out there and anchor up in a fairly tight triangle.... The real triangle wrecks start around another 20 miles out, so 32 miles give or take out of Rudee Inlet.. That's how far it is to the first one... I imagine you saw the headboats in a kind of "tight" triangle, maybe spaced out 100-200 yrds apart fishing the Chesapeake Light Tower Reef, right??? Well, the triangle wrecks are actually spaced further apart.... You can hit one wreck, then skip a half mile or more to the next one, and so on. Again, I see how they can be easily mistaken... If you were at the tower, you were 12 miles out, around 20 miles further in than where the triangle wrecks are at......


----------

